# Shopping List To Set Up Tropical Aquarium



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

you been very very helpful by answering all my silly questions,but i got some more .

I need to buy EVERYTHING i will need to set up / and keep healthy aquarium.
So what do i need ?

So far i got :

1) Aquarium
2) Stand 
3) Internal Filter
4) Light
5) Heater 
6) Lid
7) Gravel 
8) Bogwood 
9) Live Plants 
10) BackGround 
11) Fish Net 
12)Thermometer 
13) Api Liquid Freshwater Master Test Kit 
14) Rocks
15) Tetra Aquasafe (water conditioner)
16) Gravel Cleaner / Syphon
17) Air Stone (Bubble wall)
18) Air Pump
19) Air Line
20) Extension lead 
21) Bucket
22) Water test strips
23) Friendly Bacteria boost Liquid
24) Nitrate Minus 
25) PH Minus 
26) PH Plus
27) Aquatic Plant Liquid Food

What other things do i need ? Do i add tap water to it or do i need to buy it ??? (sorry,i am new to this hobby - i just dont know these things :-D )

What do i use if my pH, High Range pH, Ammonia, Nitrite or Nitrate levels are too high or too low ? 

Thank you


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you're going to have plants, you may want to get a substrate better suited for plants and a light that will be adequate to grow them. What size tank will this be?


----------



## beesee (May 16, 2011)

Tap water is fine but you will need a tap water conditioner to remove chlorine and other harmful items from the supply


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Copy/pasting this from another one of my posts...

You'll need:

Tank with stand (obviously)
Water source with minimal nitrates
Dechlorinator/water conditioner
Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate testing kit (generally these come together, the API has a good one that also tests for pH which is helpful)
Heater
Filter (good to buy extra media along with the filter too so you are prepared)
Substrate of some sort
Hood with light
2-3 different types of food (generally 1-2 kinds of flakes along with something frozen/freeze dried to supplement the diet)
Net
Decorations (ones that are similar in color to backdrop and gravel while providing hiding spots and aesthetic value to the tank are ideal)
Patience

Also a good idea to have:
Air pump/airstone (plus tubing)
Sponge/etc to clean aquarium (avoid using anything that has been used around the house to clean since even traces of chemicals can cause issues, best to buy something new)
Aquarium Salt (guppies do best with a bit of salt)
A quarantine/extra tank in case things go awry and you need to move or treat fish with medicine (this tank obviously needs a heater, filter, gravel, etc but you can use a cheap sponge filter and cheap gravel)
A backdrop
A gravel vacuum (a plastic tube with a hose)
A bucket or two for acclimation, water changes, etc..solely used for the aquarium
Bacteria from an established tank to help cycle your new aquarium quicker (never introduce water from another aquarium into yours, but putting in filter media, gravel, live rock, decorations, or plants from another aquarium is a good idea at the start)

If you have plants you'll probably need:
1-3 types of liquid plant food
Higher wattage light in the hood (depending on what plants you have)
Root tabs/CO2 is a good idea to promote growth in most types of plants

Also suggestions:
Research anything you put into the tank (chemicals, medicines, live creatures, salt, etc) to make sure everything is compatible. Even things like your choice of gravel and pH of your tap water needs to be factored in.


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> If you're going to have plants, you may want to get a substrate better suited for plants and a light that will be adequate to grow them. What size tank will this be?


its 60x30x30 cm tank , about 55 liters.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah get some subtrate if your doing live plants,also you can either add tap water,IF you do you need to get some water conditioner they usually have it at pet stores,this removes the chlorine and chloramine in the water.Or you can just go buy bottled water which cost much more just make sure its not distilled water.It might be good to get a CO2 (carbon dioxide) system for the live plants just google DIY CO2 system and there will be many ways to make them with your home made supplies.Good Luck!


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Eco Complete Planted Black Aquarium Substrate - Aquarium Rocks and Fish Tank Rock from PETCO.com

That's some pretty good stuff. You would probably want to either get one bag and mix with normal gravel or get 2 bags for the entire tank.


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you .

i will only be planting couple plants,limited because only got one 15 watt lamp . 
Guys,have you got any idea where i can buy "ammonia" online ?
i looked on eBay,but all i can see,is treatment liquids to get rid of it,but i need it to start fishless cycling . From what i have been reading here,the only way to do it,is to add ammonia , but i cant find it ....  (i live in UK)
i know there is another method,by adding fish in a new tank,which after some time die ... thats just wrong ... my kids would be very upset seeing fish die.
also read about "silent cycling" used for tanks which are 70% planted , i guess couple plants will no be enough for that ...
so i am not sure where to go from here . . .


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

"_Bacteria from an established tank _"

Would this be good enough ? : 
WATERLIFE Bacterlife Filter Boost Friendly Bacteria on eBay (end time 14-Jun-11 14:50:51 BST)


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

Got so many more things since i posted this thread , and still need to buy lots more !

Seriously,didnt think having a fish tank can be so expensive ! i paid £40 for the tank,and since then spent over £160 extra on it . and still no fish :-D 

Updated my original post , in hope it might be usefull for someone who is new to this hobby (like me) .


----------



## beesee (May 16, 2011)

Sondre, this will work Boots Household ammonia - 500ml - Boots


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow,thanks ! and its cheap !


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

sondre said:


> "_Bacteria from an established tank _"
> 
> Would this be good enough ? :
> WATERLIFE Bacterlife Filter Boost Friendly Bacteria on eBay (end time 14-Jun-11 14:50:51 BST)


I wouldn't mess around with bottled bacteria boosters. There's a large consensus amongst experienced people in the hobby that they just don't work. There was at least one type that people reported a lot of success with (Bio-Spira) but only if it was properly chilled throughout it's entire life cycle - from bottling to putting it into your aquarium. Since it was difficult for petstores to properly refrigerate the product, and it was easy for the bacteria to die off during transportation, etc, Bio-Spira was bought out by a company who claims to have modified it so that it does not require refrigeration, but I haven't heard of the 'new' product working. 

Simply put, bacteria can not survive in a bottle at room temperature. While there isn't much harm in buying these boosters, it'll usually just be a waste of money and a good way to cloud your aquarium with dead bacteria.


----------



## mmccannon (May 10, 2011)

Hi,


May I add some notes to your list.

Please make sure that when choosing filtration equipment, its capacity should turn the water of the aquarium 5-6 times per hour, at least. I. e. you have a 60 gallon tank, than the filter's capacity should be minimum 30 g/h. Believe me, there is not enough filtering.
Another practical thing is if you could change the flow yourself, so adapt the flow rate easily by yourself.

pH minus and plus are absolutely unneccesary. Most tropical fish would do just fine in pH 7.0-7,5 environment. (I breed many species in such water from rainbows to Naolamprologusses.)

If you wish to have plants, it is better to buy a T5 with 6700 Kelvin. That range suits most freshwater plants the best.

When it comes to water tests, better to opt for the liquid ones, since they provide you with more accurate information as stripes.

Nitrate minus is also absolutely not a must. The first basic rule is that do water 20-25 percent change every week. If you do this, and do not overfeed your fishes, than NO NITRATE could be traced.

So, save money, and try to keep your fishes in as less chemical environment, as possible. You'll see, that they will be happy and vigorous.

One more thing: buy some live food for them and give them at least twice a week. For instance bloodworms or tubifex is perfect. Essential amino acids are in them, and you fishes will develop more rapidly and will become more healthy.







sondre said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> you been very very helpful by answering all my silly questions,but i got some more .
> 
> ...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Remove ph +/- and nitrate minus. You don't need that stuff...for any instance. If you get the API master test kit, you shouldn't need strips.


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for advise 

the reason i bought strips is because liquid test is messy and takes longer .

my tank is 50 litres (not gallons) , the filter is 300 litres/hour .

bought ph +/- and nitrate - ,as i read some people do get spikes out of nowhere and thats what they use ... maybe its not nessesary .

and about lights ... i got very small tank and the lid for it only holds one light , the best one i was recomended is life glo


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I spent around £400 before even adding fish to my tank lol

I since bought a second tank and spent £30 (that includes the actual tank which is approx 100litres) but once you have all the necessities if you decide to get a second tank you'll find you will spend a lot less. Even on such a low budget i got everything up and running and it looks good. You do definitely have a lot of things. But once you have your fish every penny you spent will be worth it.

The life glo bulb for your fitting will definitely do fine i use it but with a second light as well. (but i have a 33gl tank lol) Upgrading your lights would be great as with anything but for such a small tank the money it would cost would still be pretty high. My life plants thrive on the standard T8lighting so you'll be fine

Gravel will be fine again i use standard pets at home natural gravel and my plants do well (no added peat or sand or anything) I have not even used any fertilisers. Its a different result for everyone i guess.

As everyone said you need a water conditioner again if you have a local pets at home they do so many different ones (nutrafin, love fish, interpet) just as long as it says makes tap water safe.

By the way *hint hint* look on ebay for fish tanks again lol. I live in Kent so just east of you and done a search (i do it weekly to look for new tank bargains) and theres some gorgeous tanks around essex way alot of which were £20-£50 averaging 100-200 litres. Just in case you were ever tempted to get 2 tanks


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got plain gravel and my plants are growing like weeds. I do add a fertilizer weekly, since the water lettuce (floating plant) was turning a bit yellow, and now everything is growing quickly and beautifully. You should be fine with just gravel, but can add a more plant friendly substrate to it if you want.


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks guys for your replies .

Well i expect to buy things that i dont really need (like ph +/-lol) because i am new to this hobby , but its ok,you live and learn  i am not going to beat myself too much about it 

Bolram,i got my tank from ebay aswell , but a week later there was another one in my area,it was 160 litres and finished at £30 ! so much bigger and cheaper than what i paid for this 54 litre one.

To change lights,i would have to change the lid,and it would cost more money . The idea was to get cheap tank for my kids,didnt even realise that i would need to buy so many things for it . was hoping to spent no more than £100 with all the fish , but i cant stop now,kids would be very disappointed in me,so i am trying to keep the cost low,but get everything the tank needs .

Not really thinking about second one,as this one is not even set up properly,and we dont have much space ...


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Haha yeah i know you say to yourself im only going to spend so much but it never happens.

You dont need to change the light unit if its one of the standard 'strip' lights all you need to do is get a different bulb (every light in tanks are replaceable) if it is get the life-glo bulb will do your plants a load of good. Ive never upgraded my tanks lighting but im sure if i had a 50+gallon tank i might.

You'll find the fish addiction doesnt stop at one tank lol. Once it is up and running you will eventually want another one that is bigger haha


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha.The hubbs commented yesterday that there was alot of money going into my tank lately.I told him to hush.In all honesty though,it seems like a lot,but in the end it will pay off.

I think he is waiting for my fish to hold so I can get some of the money back from them.I try to tell him that while Daft Punk is awesome,the fish cant groove to it.

On topic.The PH up/down and all that is not necessary and will cause more trouble than anything.You need to acclimate the fish to your water.If its a big difference,then acclimate slowly.After the cycle of course.


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

yes,i am changing my light to life-glo,bought it yesterday,its on its way 

and i am also changing my filter,should i wait for my new filter to turn up first before i start fishless cycling ?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you can put the filter media that you are starting the cycle with into the new filter you should be able to start now. (The bacteria is mainly in the media.)

If it's a completely different type of filter and you can't use the same media, I'd wait, or you'll just have to start over.


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

Got my new filter today  So fishless cycle starts today .

Unit under the tank got flooded today , bubble wall was off for couple days and water started going down the air line ... !

Anyone got any ideas of what could i do to stop it happening again ? i removed it now,but would like to put it back in,as i liked it .


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes a check valve will stop that from happening.Very cheap and great for piece of mind.Air Pump Accessories: Air Check Valve by Tom Oscar Aquarium Products


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Yeah the non-return check valves will be the solution. You can pick them up in any store (pets at home do them 2 for £1 if i remember rightly)


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks guys,Found them on ebay,2 for £1.60


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

Got a question about bubble wall .

Can it be put under the gravel ?

The one i got is 18" long , and i really like it,but my tank is planted and most of the plants are at the back of tank,and thats where the bubble wall is , so cant really see the bubbles because plants kind of hide it 

I was thinking to stick it at the bottom of the tank ,somewhere in the middle under gravel.

Would that be a good idea ? or would weight of gravel stop air coming out ?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Could you put it at the back but in front of the plants? Although, then you might not see the plants through the bubbles..... I'm not sure if the gravel would clog the holes.... would it cause the fish to stay on either the front side of the tank or the back because they don't like swimming through the bubbles? (If you put it in the middle under the gravel I mean.)


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah,could put it at the back,but in front of the plants,but it would have to be stuck on the bottom,i am just not sure if it being under gravel is a good idea ...


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

They do work under the gravel in sorts of ways, but i recommend not doing it like that. When i tried it you get some nice streams of bubbles but because its a build up of air under the gravel every couple of minutes you get a big release of that air and big bubbles pop disturbing the gravel and such an annoying noise after prolonged times lol. If it sat on top of the gravel it would be ok though


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

sondre said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> you been very very helpful by answering all my silly questions,but i got some more .
> 
> ...


You have more than enough, except as noted for some live plants a different substrate will work better. If your new to fishkeeping my reccomondation is skip the live plants for now, there's so much to learn and plants are the hardest things to keep alive unless you do a perfect setup which is hard to know how to do on your first tank setup. Don't use the ph minus or plus it screws with too much of your tank's chemistry. If amonia nitrite or nitrate is more than 0 you do a water change, this is all part of the cycling process. Most fish can adapt to whatever ph your tap water is.
Chris


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

fishman81 said:


> You have more than enough, except as noted for some live plants a different substrate will work better. If your new to fishkeeping my reccomondation is skip the live plants for now, there's so much to learn and plants are the hardest things to keep alive unless you do a perfect setup which is hard to know how to do on your first tank setup. Don't use the ph minus or plus it screws with too much of your tank's chemistry. If amonia nitrite or nitrate is more than 0 you do a water change, this is all part of the cycling process. Most fish can adapt to whatever ph your tap water is.
> Chris


Too late to skip live plants,tank is already planted and plants are growing very niceley  Not going to throw them away after spending so much money.
Yeah,ph +- not needed,but like i said before,i am new to this,so i know i might buy things that are not really needed . Nitrate - will be usefull as my tap water is highin nitrates (40-80) .


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

sondre said:


> Too late to skip live plants,tank is already planted and plants are growing very niceley  Not going to throw them away after spending so much money.
> Yeah,ph +- not needed,but like i said before,i am new to this,so i know i might buy things that are not really needed . Nitrate - will be usefull as my tap water is highin nitrates (40-80) .


glad to hear your plants are doing well.. That has always been the one thing i can't seem to do right. I've spent hundreds on plants and have had most of them die... I've found the only thing i want to keep that is real is java moss and anacharis since i can't seem to kill it.


----------



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

Very Helpful Thread


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

Guys got another question 

I got 1 way non-return check valve , it came in a small clear plastic bag,and no instructions ...

Dont know how to put it on ? Should it go at the end of air pump and then conect it to airline or should it go at the end of air line and conect it to airstone ( bubble wall) ?


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I put mine about 5-10inches away from the airpump so it stays out of the water (its usually on the drip loop of the excess tubing to avoid water dripping onto the airpump). Oh if you hadnt worked which way is which blow through the valve lol (thats how i worked mine out haha) just so you know youve got the right way for the air to travel through


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have usually put them closer to the tank, but it is largely personal pref. They will work no matter where you put them. You were very lucky. I have heard of people completely emptying a tank out without using them. They serve more than one purpose. They also keep moisture out of your pump. This is really important for things like CO2 regulators.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

sondre said:


> its 60x30x30 cm tank , about 55 liters.


By my calculations that's a 15 g tank.

my list:

tank

stand

3 round clip on reflectors for incandescent lights ($15 home depot)

3 15 w 6500k sipral (pig tail) cfl bubs (wall mart ~$15)

4'x2' egg crate (cut to fit) (1/4" plastic grid lighting diffuser) $10

1-(~1'x1'-3') bale spagnum peat moss. $12 home depot

1 50 pound bag play sand $3 home depot

1 50 pound bag pc select $8 (contact pc select manufacturer for local source)

6 bunches of anacharis $12

4-6 vals $20

8 small potted plats $30

1 amazon sword $5

1 lace leaf plant if you're adventurous. LOL $10

plants estimated so about $75 or so.

Nothing else. no test kits, no chemicals, no ph adjusters. No mechanical filters/pumps. -Nothing. 

(now watch me forget something *old dude)


my .02


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I like beaslbob's list lol. But me and sondre are in the UK and as im sure we have both found finding some of the stuff you guys find so easily over here some of it (if not most) seems almost non-existent in our shops. 

I was going to try and find a cheaper light source as the aquarium light starter units are ridiculously high priced here (im guessing you buy your light units from the depot?) if so is it designed for aquariums or do you just buy a bog standard unit that you would use around the home?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

bolram said:


> I like beaslbob's list lol. But me and sondre are in the UK and as im sure we have both found finding some of the stuff you guys find so easily over here some of it (if not most) seems almost non-existent in our shops.
> 
> I was going to try and find a cheaper light source as the aquarium light starter units are ridiculously high priced here (im guessing you buy your light units from the depot?) if so is it designed for aquariums or do you just buy a bog standard unit that you would use around the home?


I just use around the house units. with 6500k spiral compact flourescent bulbs in round clip on spot type reflectors. Which I just set on the egg crate.

Also if available the old time aquarium hoods that took the incandescent bulbs are a good choice. Usually for starter 10g kits. (of course your tank is larger). Only I use the 6500k spiral incandescent replacement bulbs instead.

I also found if you have to buy the incandescent hoods seperately they are expensive. *old dude

On the substrate there should be some equilivants where you live. Peat moss should be available but any low nutrient potting soil could work as well. Play sand should not be be a problem. The pc select is a US product but it is a baked red clay used for baseball infields and golf courses. If you can't find an equilivant common aquarium gravel can be used or a small grained gravel.

the real key is the plants. Use a mix of fast growers and slower growers and make sure they are true aquatic plants. 

the peat moss IME helps prevent kh and gh (hardness) rising over years. Other organics would probably have the same effect.

Best of luck. *old dude

my .02


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, i shall take a look at some of our depot shops on friday when im paid and see if i can find a much cheaper alternative. I have a hood with so much places i can place the bulbs and line it with a reflector sheeting if i can find what im looking for. (if i bought the aquarium lighting unit and the bulbs i need for the size id be looking at just under £60) so if your method is cheaper will you marry me???? *r2


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

bolram said:


> Thanks, i shall take a look at some of our depot shops on friday when im paid and see if i can find a much cheaper alternative. I have a hood with so much places i can place the bulbs and line it with a reflector sheeting if i can find what im looking for. (if i bought the aquarium lighting unit and the bulbs i need for the size id be looking at just under £60) so if your method is cheaper will you marry me???? *r2


not if you're a guy.*old dude


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Damnnn ill keep looking then


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahahahahhaha! That was hilarious!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hahahahaha!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Hahahahahhaha! That was hilarious!


im glad you are laughin at my expense im utterly heart broken *run over


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Awwww! Don't worry - I'm sure there's a fish lovin' girl out there for you somewhere!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

i'll get beaslbob, he just dont know it yet hahaha


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

You're going to make him blush! Lolol!


----------

